# Help please! My puppy won't stop crying.



## Nardi

Ok, i just got my puppy today, brought him home, fed him, he drank lots of milk and pooped several times.

He is 5 weeks old. My first puppy.

We have him sleeping downstairs in the laundry room, he won't stop crying.

I understand that it's normal and that he misses his siblings and mother/father.

I also filled up a big bottle with hot water and put it in hes crate so he can have something warm, i don't have a ticking clock right now. I also have a night light for him.

I would love to bring him in my room, except i cant have him cry because i don't want my tenants moving they pay 1500$ rent every month and i have a mortgage to pay. Also my mom will bug out if he pisses and poops in my rom.

Should i just ignore the crying?

Please what should i do because its breaking my heart. lol

Tell me how you guys do it, what do you do to prevent the smell off the poop and piss since he is too young to be potty trained and what kind of cage or bed should i get for him?


----------



## JoonJoon89

Its a puppy. He is definitly really young and isnt use to you or your family yet so thats why he is crying. Keep him in the cage near you to calm him down. I recently (last thurs) bought myself a puppy (currently 6 weeks old) as well and she cried a good amount the first night. However, as the days go on she crys less and less. Last night she slept the whole night quietly, i keep her in her cage right next to my bed. Be patient and with time he will calm down. A puppy is like a baby and needs lots of attention.


----------



## Nardi

JoonJoon89 said:


> Its a puppy. He is definitly really young and isnt use to you or your family yet so thats why he is crying. Keep him in the cage near you to calm him down. I recently (last thurs) bought myself a puppy (currently 6 weeks old) as well and she cried a good amount the first night. However, as the days go on she crys less and less. Last night she slept the whole night quietly, i keep her in her cage right next to my bed. Be patient and with time he will calm down. A puppy is like a baby and needs lots of attention.


Where does your puppy pee and poop? That's my main concern or id have him next to my bed also.


----------



## rodrigo

every 2 hours they pee and poo lol


----------



## NorCalTim

Nardi said:


> Ok, i just got my puppy today, brought him home, fed him, he drank lots of milk and pooped several times.
> 
> He is 5 weeks old. My first puppy.
> 
> We have him sleeping downstairs in the laundry room, he won't stop crying.
> 
> I understand that it's normal and that he misses his siblings and mother/father.
> 
> I also filled up a big bottle with hot water and put it in hes crate so he can have something warm, i don't have a ticking clock right now. I also have a night light for him.
> 
> I would love to bring him in my room, except i cant have him cry because i don't want my tenants moving they pay 1500$ rent every month and i have a mortgage to pay. Also my mom will bug out if he pisses and poops in my rom.
> 
> Should i just ignore the crying?
> 
> Please what should i do because its breaking my heart. lol
> 
> Tell me how you guys do it, what do you do to prevent the smell off the poop and piss since he is too young to be potty trained and what kind of cage or bed should i get for him?


Do you have a basement or a cellar? LOL

Its just like a 1 month old baby. They get cold easy and thirsty easy (momma dog has it down perfect, now you have to try and do what she and his siblings did for him).
Congratulations, on your new family member.

This breed is very needy. They may cry when you leave the house even at a few years old (give them a treat when you leave when he is older - its a good association). Potty training takes time. They would rather go to the bathroom outside. Every 2 to 4 hrs he will have to go to the bathroom (as well as every time he wakes up). Get lots of newspaper until you potty train him. Praise him when he goes to the bathroom on the paper. This breed loves to please his owners. It may be a little more difficult on you because you picked up your puppy at to young of an age.

PS Use the "milk" for puppies, not the out of the refrigerator milk.

Put a nice dog bed (with blankets or towels on top in case he pees) by your bed with newspaper for your pup not to far away. Use lots of praise. A small kennel for sleeping in and for when you are out of the house may be OK. Again, good association. The best bedding and toys stay in the kennel for you use for house breaking.

Good luck.
It aint easy, but its worth it. BYW, two dogs are easier that one.


----------



## JoonJoon89

Nardi said:


> Where does your puppy pee and poop? That's my main concern or id have him next to my bed also.


I live in New Jersey so its too cold and shes too young for me to be taking her out so im currently training her to go on the wee pad. I also have her eating on a schedule. At 6am before i go to work, at 12pm my wife feeds her lunch, and the last meal at 6pm. We do this so she won't have to poop at night while in her cage. I also give her water throughout the day and dont give her anymore past 9pm so she wont pee. And at the at 11-12am i put her in her cage to go to bed. She might whine n cry for a little and the she stops. You must be patient, hes a baby and with time he will learn. Praising is a must! Its easier than it seems. Im no dog expert and im learning as i go as well.


----------



## Nardi

Thanks a lot guys, I'm really trying to give it as much affection as i can.


----------



## cEElint

Diesel did this when he was a pup.. i didnt have a crate yet so i tried to stick him in the bathroom so cleanup would be easier.. wasnt gonna work, he'd just cry.. so i ended up sticking him in the bed with us.. if he started moving i knew he had to go potty so i took him outside.. problem now is, he thinks our bed is his.. lol


----------



## angelbaby

That is very young to have the pup away from the litter should be more like 8 weeks for someone with no experience with puppys. I always crate train mine right off the bat { although a couple we did let sleep in bed with us and they didnt have accidents , if your a heavy sleeper though I wouldnt do this you need to wake easily if they are up and moving to get them outside right away}. I always told people who got pups from us they will most likely cry the 1st while but it does get better. Give them a toy or clock outside of there crate { the clock worked wonders for a few people we know} and just bear through it. If you run to him everytime he crys or let him out of the crate he learns that crying gets what he wants and it will never end. On some occassions the boyfriend slept in the other room on the couch with the pup they seemed to settle down for there 1st few days home that way and we were able to work on crate training during the day. Either way though there is going to be crying at some point. Id just make sure he is comfy and get him on a routine ASAP , let him cry it out.


----------



## ames

I agree with Angel, I would keep the pup with you and take them out every couple hours and then work on crate training during the day when people are awake and the crying can be ignored. Talk to your tenants and let them know what the deal is and if there is a problem to speak on it, and not let it fester until they want to move. 
Why is the pup with you so soon? You should expect a lot of crying with puppies until you get them trained. Just like babies, they are going to cry its just figuring out what they need to make them comfortable.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I had a 6 week old pup a long time ago and I let him sleep with me for the first week or so. Its such a huge adjustment for them when they are that small and plucked from there mom and litter mates.


----------



## dixieland

Whenever I get a new pup I have them sleep with me for at least a week so they are more comfortable and not so home sick.Then after that I have them sleep in a crate.My newest pups crate is in my room so he's still close to me.
You need to get a crate that's the right size.If it's too big then they will just go in the crate and continue to sleep on the other side.
A pup that young will need to go out to use the bathroom very often.Probably every hour and always right after they eat or drink anything or while playing.As soon as you see him start sniffing around,take him out.If he gets too used to using the bathroom in the house it will be even harder to housetrain him.
I would definitely invest in a crate if you cannot take him out very often.That will also help him learn to hold his bladder.


----------



## aus_staffy

+1 for the crate training sooner rather than later. The only point I differ on to some others is that I would let him cry it out on his own. Having said that, I've never had a pup from 5 weeks so take that with a grain of salt. What worked for me with 8 week old pups might be different for you with a 5 week old.

It is heartbreaking to hear the crying but as long as you know he's safe and warm he should be fine.


----------



## Nardi

Let me update you what's going on!

Day 2:
I was away for the morning but my dad played with him and kept him company.

I came home around 4pm, its 9:37 now i played with him till now, he slept in my arms for hours, i had a plastic bag next to me the whole time in case he tried poop or pee. 

We wrestled he kept biting me and now hes downstairs in hes little fort, the hot water bottle works wonders, I'm gonna go check up on him in about 3 hours to give him some more water, and then tomorrow all day I'm going to try teach him potty training outside, and I'm gonna do this everyday. He is no longer crying amazingly, I'm so happy about that.


----------



## angelbaby

glad he is doing better, the 1st few days are the worst by far it does get easier as they adjust. Playing with him alot during the day and getting him tired will also benfit you as well so sounds like you are on the right track. Just remember consistency for potty training, just be ontop of him. 10 minutes after eating and drinking head outside and stay out until he goes. Using the same spot he has used before I find helps too so if he does his buisness maybe leave a pile there if you can. I found when I had a litter here they all would go in the same spot they would sniff around the area and figure thats where the others went and they would too. Then PRAISE, when he goes make the biggest deal out of it like he did the most amazing thing , they love when you are happy with them. I find this breed is really smart and they do catch on quick so if you stay on it , shouldnt be long before he has it down.


----------



## Nardi

angelbaby said:


> glad he is doing better, the 1st few days are the worst by far it does get easier as they adjust. Playing with him alot during the day and getting him tired will also benfit you as well so sounds like you are on the right track. Just remember consistency for potty training, just be ontop of him. 10 minutes after eating and drinking head outside and stay out until he goes. Using the same spot he has used before I find helps too so if he does his buisness maybe leave a pile there if you can. I found when I had a litter here they all would go in the same spot they would sniff around the area and figure thats where the others went and they would too. Then PRAISE, when he goes make the biggest deal out of it like he did the most amazing thing , they love when you are happy with them. I find this breed is really smart and they do catch on quick so if you stay on it , shouldnt be long before he has it down.


Thank you so much, between yesterday and today it's a like a 180 degree turn, the crying was so hard to hear and he is no longer doing it so i am really excited about that.

I would love to take him outside to potty train like you said in the same spot all the time, except he is so little right now he cant climb down or up the stairs, so i will just carry him until he is able to go by himself. Also it's pretty cold outside. But no worry's i will figure something out 

Can you give me some suggestions on how i should feel him? I have been doing a lot of research but id love to hear how you guys did it with your puppy's.

This is what I'm doing at the moment:

7 am: Puppy food with water or milk.
1 pm: Milk
7 pm: puppy food with water or milk.

In between those hours i plan to either let him sleep or if he wants to run around i wanna take him outside and let him explore the backyard.

Cant wait until he is 8 weeks so i can start walking him.

Thanks a lot guys this is all so much help & great information.


----------



## angelbaby

when you say milk what kind of milk? Cows milk is no good so either goats milk or milk replacer would be the only thing I would use, although at this age kibble and water should be fine. If you have to soak it then do so in water. ANd I would feed 3 times a day .


----------



## k8nkane

:goodpost::goodpost:

Cow's milk can give your puppy digestive issues as dog's don't have the same ability to process it as we do.

I got my boy Kane at 4 1/2 weeks due to his mother starting to eat some of his littermates. At 5 weeks, it should be okay to wean him off milk (especially if you're doing cow's milk) and just have him eating kibble mixed with warm water. If you want, you can even go so far as to blend it a little to make it easier to eat since her teeth are so small. That seemed to help with Kane.

At 5 weeks, I was taking him out every 15-20 minutes to go to the bathroom. They really don't have the ability to hold it for much longer than that at that age. It's inevitable you'll get accidents in the beginning simply because of their small bladders; it doesn't take much to make them feel like they have to go, and then they'll just squat.  I would keep a bottle of Nature's Miracle on hand and plenty of paper towels--Nature's Miracle cleans up EVERYTHING (poop, pee, blood, dirt, whatever), leaves no stain even on white carpet, and is also a deodorizer, which is important so your pup doesn't smell where she's had accidents before and go in the same spot thinking it's where she's supposed to go.

I would also set your alarm for every couple of hours during the night. That really helped to keep up with the house-/crate-training, so I would get up right as Kane was and wouldn't feel bad that I didn't wake up to his crying in time to take him outside before he HAD to go.

edit: Just saw your question about feeding. I was feeding him 4 times a day. When he got up to 8 weeks, I cut him down to 3 times.


----------



## Nardi

k8nkane said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> Cow's milk can give your puppy digestive issues as dog's don't have the same ability to process it as we do.
> 
> I got my boy Kane at 4 1/2 weeks due to his mother starting to eat some of his littermates. At 5 weeks, it should be okay to wean him off milk (especially if you're doing cow's milk) and just have him eating kibble mixed with warm water. If you want, you can even go so far as to blend it a little to make it easier to eat since her teeth are so small. That seemed to help with Kane.
> 
> At 5 weeks, I was taking him out every 15-20 minutes to go to the bathroom. They really don't have the ability to hold it for much longer than that at that age. It's inevitable you'll get accidents in the beginning simply because of their small bladders; it doesn't take much to make them feel like they have to go, and then they'll just squat.  I would keep a bottle of Nature's Miracle on hand and plenty of paper towels--Nature's Miracle cleans up EVERYTHING (poop, pee, blood, dirt, whatever), leaves no stain even on white carpet, and is also a deodorizer, which is important so your pup doesn't smell where she's had accidents before and go in the same spot thinking it's where she's supposed to go.
> 
> I would also set your alarm for every couple of hours during the night. That really helped to keep up with the house-/crate-training, so I would get up right as Kane was and wouldn't feel bad that I didn't wake up to his crying in time to take him outside before he HAD to go.
> 
> edit: Just saw your question about feeding. I was feeding him 4 times a day. When he got up to 8 weeks, I cut him down to 3 times.


Perfect, thanks a lot man! So kibble and warm water 3 - 4 times a day and he should be good.


----------



## ames

Glad to hear it going better. How come your pup had to be separated so soon from the litter?


----------



## PerfectPit

I agree with what everyone said. The only thing is to make sure you get up through the night to let him out. I would limit playtime outside until he learns first outside is for potty time. Every time mine ate I waited 5-10 minutes and took out. As they grew older it became routine to go out potty after every meal. You can also purchase "chuks" at a medical supply store to place in his crate. These are washable pads for elderly that can't hold their bladder in case of an accident. Place it on top of his bedding.This way you only have to wash them if there is an accident and not all the bedding. Place a blanket over the crate to limit drafts and to make it a little cave for him. He will learn this is his safe zone. You can also purchase a small sweater or coat to keep him warm while outside especially if his hair is thin. Play and wear him out during the day and he will sleep sounder. I only used kibble and warm water for food but I have never had a dog that young. Mine were always 8wks or older except when we bred dogs and they stayed with their mother until they were of age to leave home. I use Zero Odor (you get online). It works wonders for accidents on floors and carpet. please post a pic of your baby, we'd love to see him.


----------



## Nardi

ames said:


> Glad to hear it going better. How come your pup had to be separated so soon from the litter?


The gentleman i got it from was getting rid of them quick, and i fell in love with the dog i didn't want someone else taking him, but he's doing fine, eats and drinks on hes own.

By the way this is the famous fella's name is Brisco here are some pics of him hes beautiful.
First day i brought him home:


----------



## ames

very sweet boy you have. Hope he has been better each night?


----------



## Nardi

ames said:


> very sweet boy you have. Hope he has been better each night?


Ohh yea this is Night #3 I just put him to sleep.

I keep him on my body now, he sleeps we play & all that cute stuff i can trust him that he wont pee or poop on me. Soon as he wakes up from a nap i take him to the same spot to pee.

He poops in the same spot after every meal, everything so far is wonderful hes adapting to my family, and their amazed how well he is managing.

I am also amazed that he is not crying anymore and that hes being so loving.

I am making him a cage Monday when my dad goes back to work, and then I am officially going to have him sleep in my bedroom.

:woof:

When he's a month old i will upload a video to show hes progress.


----------



## PerfectPit

OOOOOHHHH is he precious.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Cute pup! 5 weeks is too early to be away from Mom and litter mates, that's why he cries. I'm glad he is settling in. it can be a rough transition at that age as they really aren't developmentally ready for being alone so much. It's a shame 'breeders' are often so eager to get rid of pups that they end up 'needing' to get rid of them so young. Good thing he found you, as you will ned to teach him things he missed out on, like bite inhibition and various social skills. Good luck, he's a cutie!!


----------



## NorCalTim

Nardi said:


> Ohh yea this is Night #3 I just put him to sleep.
> 
> I keep him on my body now, he sleeps we play & all that cute stuff i can trust him that he wont pee or poop on me. Soon as he wakes up from a nap i take him to the same spot to pee.
> 
> He poops in the same spot after every meal, everything so far is wonderful hes adapting to my family, and their amazed how well he is managing.
> 
> I am also amazed that he is not crying anymore and that hes being so loving.
> 
> I am making him a cage Monday when my dad goes back to work, and then I am officially going to have him sleep in my bedroom.
> 
> :woof:
> 
> When he's a month old i will upload a video to show hes progress.


Sweet!
Make sure to start Parvo shots soon. Keep him away from where other dogs have been (for the most part), until the third or so shot.

If you can not afford a vet. Buy the shots yourself and have a friend or family member help you give them to your pup. Shots need to be kept cold until used.

Great looking pup. This breed is so smart. Your in for some entertainment.


----------



## NorCalTim

He is old enough for dewormer. They tend to have worms and need to be on a deworming schedule. If you have not made a check up apt., go by a vets office and buy some (its forgiving if you use a little to much - its also cheap - do not buy to much).


----------



## Nardi

Just to let everybody know things are going so wonderful that im waiting till my current pup is 5 months and i plan to get another pit, this time a blue nose  female. 

Also on the potty training he is now almost 3 months old and pee's and poops outside by himself, he goes to the outside door barks to let us know, we open the door and he goes down the stairs in the backyard does the business and comes back up  can't wait till the next pit.


----------



## wncpulldawgs

I would use a water bottle and put hot water in it and place it in a sock and the pup will cuddle up to it this should help it did for me


----------



## Nardi

Here is a more recent picture of my bestest friend lol


----------



## ames

looking good!


----------

